# Anyone make there own weights?



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been so board with this bad weather that I've been reduced to playing with molten lead to keep myself entertained. I made some 1, 1 1/2, 2, 2 1/2,and 3oz pyramid's for my bait rods and 2, 3, 4, 5 1/2, 8, 9,and 10oz spider weights for the big rods. I usually get a few buddies to help and it goes faster,but no one wanted to help today and it took 3 hours to make a few weights. The time consuming part is making all the wires up for the spider weights,after that's done it goes quick.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Those look good!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Were do you find the lead?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What kind of pot is that you have there? I put mine in an old cast iron dutch oven over the turkey fryer burner, LOL, probably not the best method but it works. Only thing I've made so far are the "Big Lou's" style shark weights. I need to get some molds for the smaller stuff and make a bunch for next year's duck season.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> Were do you find the lead?


Most of it I get at the dike after the the first cold front of the year pushes all the water out. I just take some rubber boots and 5 gallon buckets and walk down the channel side picking upvold leaders and cast nets that people have lost. It's nothing to pick up 40 or 50 lbs in a few hours. The problem now is most of the cast net weights are epoxy coated steel and not lead.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

justletmein said:


> What kind of pot is that you have there? I put mine in an old cast iron dutch oven over the turkey fryer burner, LOL, probably not the best method but it works. Only thing I've made so far are the "Big Lou's" style shark weights. I need to get some molds for the smaller stuff and make a bunch for next year's duck season.


 It's a Lee 10lb production pot. I'v had it over 10 years and its still going strong. They only cost about $70.00, mine has paid for its self 100 times over.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Those look great! I always wanted to make my own weights but I really don't need another hobby I worked in tire shops putting myself through college and wish I had kept those thousands of pounds of tire weights.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Most of it I get at the dike after the the first cold front of the year pushes all the water out. I just take some rubber boots and 5 gallon buckets and walk down the channel side picking upvold leaders and cast nets that people have lost. It's nothing to pick up 40 or 50 lbs in a few hours. The problem now is most of the cast net weights are epoxy coated steel and not lead.


Thats where you used to get your lead :smile:

They look awesome! Thanks for showing us. Great Job.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> Were do you find the lead?


Tire shops. We've made 100's of pounds of weights for our race car.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Tire shops. We've made 100's of pounds of weights for our race car.


When I first started a few years back all the tire shops around here said they sold the lead to some vendor that would make rounds and pickup old batteries and tire lead.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

What kind of wire is that, and where did you get it? I use copper a lot from home depot. I haven't really found where to buy stainless easily. 
Thanks! They look good! I have been wrapping a few rods, I spooled a reel last night, I suppose I will pour a few spider weights here in the next few weeks... cold weather...
JimJ


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> What kind of wire is that, and where did you get it? I use copper a lot from home depot. I haven't really found where to buy stainless easily.
> Thanks! They look good! I have been wrapping a few rods, I spooled a reel last night, I suppose I will pour a few spider weights here in the next few weeks... cold weather...
> JimJ


 It's 1/16" 316 series stainless heliarc wire, you can pic it up at any welding supply place. I use to use copper but after a dozen or so times of straighten the wire out it would break off. The stainless is strong enough to hold is the strongest currents and flexible enough to still be able to pull it out of the sand.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Have fun and save some dough but: Watch out for those deadly lead fumes! One drop of water into hot lead will make you very sad also. Be careful while doing this.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I use to when I was a kid. Thinking of doing it again. The old man next door has several 5 gal buckets of tire weights he said I could have.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Where did you get the spider weight mold?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Do-it molds

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Yup, make myself too... Doesn't feel too bad when ya lose em'...


----------

